

Wizdrop from Paris - wizdrop

Hello guys:
We are Wizdrop from Paris.(Wizdrop.com) We just launched our beta version today. And we want to invite all the people to try, have fun and  give us some comments. Basically the concept is simple, we provide a platform to let users can drop any type of media to your smartphone or PC. All you need to do is to type your name, choose the media and type the telephone number from all over the world or Email that you want to drop. 
You can visit our website http://www.wizdrop.com
And I made a short intro video. You can download it and drop to your smartphone.
http://www.wizdrop.com/5371_10490i.html<p>Feel free to give us some comments.
Or leave the message on our forum or fanpage.(You will found the link in the end of wizdrop.com)
Nice dropping !!!!
======
JackQ
Looks cool, but what's the differences between this and other video website?

